# ISPConfig 3 remoting - SOAP Error: Error Fetching http headers



## thelion (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir schon einen Wolf gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Ich habe den Server nach folfendem HOWTO aufgesetzt:

1.) The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Courier [ISPConfig 3] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

2.) Remoteuser mit allen Berechtigungen angelegt.

3.) Die soap_config.php angepasst.

Aber beim Aufruf einer Remote-Funktion z.B. mail_user_add.php erhalte ich folgenden Fehler: SOAP Error: Error Fetching http headers

Ich habe ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 installiert.

Auszug aus der phpinfo();
*soap*

Soap Client enabled  Soap Server enabled  
 DirectiveLocal ValueMaster Value soap.wsdl_cache11 soap.wsdl_cache_dir/tmp/tmp soap.wsdl_cache_enabled11 soap.wsdl_cache_limit55 soap.wsdl_cache_ttl8640086400 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich noch etwas vergessen habe, bzw. sagen was ich machen muss damit remoting läuft?

Muss für das remoting noch etwas installiert werden?

Das neuste Handbuch habe ich mir auch "gekauft" aber auch damit komme ich nicht weiter.

mfg


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

Versuch mal über die IP zuzugreifen und nicht den Hostnamen. Es gibt da einen Bug in einigen PHP Versionen. Also:

http://123.123.123.123:8080/remote/

Wenn Du ssl verwendest, dann denk bitte dran dass es https statt http heißen muss.


----------



## thelion (19. März 2012)

Halo Till,

ich habe es über
den Domainnamen
die IP
jeweils mit und ohne ssl (Bei ssl also mit https)
die console
da als root oder als Eigentümer der datei

versucht jeweils mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

*PHP Version 5.3.3-7+squeeze8*

gruss


----------



## thelion (19. März 2012)

ich habe mir für mail_user_add bereits eine eigene kleine routine geschrieben nachdem ich herausgesucht habe wie das pw generiert wird.

Aber für weitere Funktionen wäre es nicht schlecht wenn die api läuft.

gruss


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

> ich habe mir für mail_user_add bereits eine eigene kleine routine geschrieben nachdem ich herausgesucht habe wie das pw generiert wird.


Du weißt aber dass es nicht reicht einfach Einträge in die mail_user Tabelle zu schreiben? Wenn Du keine valif´de Konfigurationstransaktion in ISPConfig für die Änderungen erzeugst, dann wird die Konfigurationsänderung zwar im Interface angezeigt, aber nicht bzw. im Falle von Emails nicht vollständig in die Konfigurtaion übernommen. Valide Transaktionen erhältst Du nur bei Verwendung des Remote api oder aber der datalog* Funktionen in der ISPConfig mysql Klasse, alle sonstigen Änderungen die Du an der DB anders durchführs werden nicht übernommen und nur im Interface angezeigt. Des weiteren können sich in ISPConfig auch Tabellennamen ziwschen den Versionen ändern, das API fängt das transparent ab, manuelle Scripte müsstest Du dann aber ändern.

Such mal nach "SOAP Error: Error Fetching http headers" bei Google, da gibt es jede Menge Lösungsansätze. Denn der fehler hat ja was mit Deinen PHP Eintslelungen zu tun und nicht mit ISPConfig selbst.


----------



## thelion (19. März 2012)

Problem gelöst. 

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauer Bäumen nicht mehr.

ISPConfig läuft bei mir nur mit ssl.

Ich hatte die mail_user_add.php zwar mit und ohne ssl aufgerufen aber in der soap.config.php nur mit http ohne (s) konfiguriert.

Jetzt läufts. Danke.

Zu meinem manuelem Script: ich musste zum einen in die mail_user tabelle schreiben und zum anderen die Verzeichnisse manuell (über ein Script)  anlegen. Das hat bislang auch so geklappt. Zumindest beim Senden und Empfangen von Mails. Aber mit der API ist es auf jeden Fall sauberer und sicherer.


----------



## suther (16. Juli 2013)

Stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.

Muss auf dem Client und dem Server php-soap installiert sein?

Wo finde ich die datei soap.conf.php


----------



## suther (16. Juli 2013)

Zitat von suther:


> Stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.
> 
> Muss auf dem Client und dem Server php-soap installiert sein?
> 
> Wo finde ich die datei soap.conf.php


Ok, ich Eumel hab ein Schreibfehler im Loginnamen gehabt.


----------

